# The Madness ends here



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

_Windows 8.1_ is a *PLOT AGAINST ALL MANKIND* to bring an end to desktop computing._ Windows 7_ leaks worse than the Titanic, bring ram. _Windows Server r2_, too. _Windows Vista_ is not so bad, if you like software that is inferior to all around it. Trust me. Go back to XP and wait for us there. XP was 101-day uptime stable, you'll find the drivers you need in generic or off brand format for even the most modern and XP-hating hardware. And we all know, or you will soon learn, its stability and compatibility were unrivaled. Perfection incarnate that upgrade thumpers are fools to say otherwise of. *OEM XP FOREVER!!!* It's never getting any better than this people.

Rig: *MSI Z97-G41 i7-4790.* Proudly running OEM Windows XP Pro sp3 for a second decade to the Passmark tune of 2750 without 64-bits, or +2GB of ram, or even DX10+ because it is just not worth it to loose one more game to this evil, evil plot!!!


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I admit I found Windows 8 hard to live with, but I think this isn't because of the OS stability but rather the UI which was lets face it, more geared towards a touch screen interface.

I have subsequently reverted to Windows 7 Ultimate64 which I have been using since XP (never went to vista, worst OS since windows ME) It's rock solid, I haven no complaints and find it far more extensively supported hardware wise than XP ever was. Server R2, solid as the rock of Gibralter. 

XP was good, but you can only fight "The Power" so long before being forced to yield... no longer supported, your days are numbered my friend, turn to the dark side.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

Turn to the dark side... classic! and true

You are correct x64 ult 7 has a place in my dual boot future if only to play dx10+ games on but I cannot jump for joy enough over my switch back to XP. I spent 2 months on Vista32, Server, Ult 7 and 8.1 and though each as its obvious perks, XP like, Functional, Compatible and Stable, respectively not one of them had all of those in one, or even more than one in one though if I spent any more time on any one of them it would have been Vista Basic. If all the other choices disappeared tomorrow Vista Basic would be a solid choice, but given it offered no real advantage over XP and was obviously different enough that you might as well let the Upgrade monster chase you on to 7 and beyond, there was no point to stop there, or anywhere but here. Even a heavily tweaked 8.1 CoreN failed to give me the eXPerience I needed to stay productive in my working, watching and gaming day.

There is nothing like the functionality of having everything exactly where you left it. They say you can't go home again. They are wrong. I am running an i3-3225 and i7-4790 on XP as we speak. I'd say I'll go another decade on these, but I'm certain it will be longer.

XP Forever!!


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh and fast and cool. You can't believe what simple little XP feels like with 8 threads running 4.0GHz of modern power. And 30f lower cpu temps (as a result of 32bit than 64bit?) with all the same speed the 64bits ever offered me on everything (as i run typically 32bit apps)

Fast, cool, low ram and endlessly stable and uncompromisingly compatible with everything ever written for a desktop computer and then some. I as easily run GTA1 or Corel 95 natively as GTAIV or Office 2013. I Love You XP!! and knowing microsoft since dos, I'll never leave you again!!

Say what you like about Bill Gates, but Microsoft died when he left. Maybe he'll come back and give us a new eXperience for Windows X...


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

Installation of XP on a Z97 board was not possible as I did not find proper sata drivers and XP would not install by any means, so using copy and paste I just created a new install on another IDE (same speed even better than sata) computer and copied it from dual boot then pasted it onto the drive on the Z97. Found off brand PCIe and ME drivers and boom 2850 passmark scores down from 3500 on 8coreN attributable to 32 bit and dx9. 

Same speed, familiar UI.

Like hooking up with an old girlfriend.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I use Start8 (30 trial, $4.99 to purchase) from Stardock that turns windows 8/8.1 into, essentially windows 7. You get the look and feel of windows 7 but with all the benefits of windows 8. Classic shell is all a great free alternative to Start8.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

Classic Shell is a wonderful program. Further I spent weeks registry tweaking 7 and 8.1 to a near identical XP user interfaces. I even bought other changes at ListPrice.us - Find, Shop, and Buy at the ListPrice.us Store with which I built a sweet version of each that were just like hooking up with clones of old girlfriends. Meaning they were frustrating at every turn, and never once felt right. The ease of use XP offered, haunted me with every movement of the mouse on 8.1, 7, r2 and V. "Oh no! Do I have to do that again?" I would think at each new search, or frustrating file grab, or any other process win7+ got so horribly wrong, sapping my productivity with each frustration.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

But for so many computer users, XP is not a just-yesterday eXPerience as it is for me. My DH61CR i3 (Q4-2012) was the last computer off the line at Intel to offer full support for XP, so I've been using XP pro for a decade straight knowing full well what awaits me if i chose to upgrade. But then, forced by the microdorks despise of their own XP's dominate marketshare of desktop computing well through 2012 my new MSI Z97-G41 motherboard (Q2-2014) confronted me with an absolute dictate defied by reality, No More XP, no support, no drivers!

Says you... said I.

XP runs like a dream on a motherboard with 0 support for it. Why no support MSI? nVidia offers XP drivers to this day and beyond... Did nVidia not succumb to Microsoft's Anti-XP campaign of 2012+ where Microsoft now does anything they can including giving away 8.1 on bit torrents with an ever lasting 45 day trial hack protected by a threadmaster so obviously pro-microsoft that if you point this or any other implication of purposeful obfuscation on their "permanently activated 8.1 claim" they delete your posting.

They delete it because they (Microsoft in disguise) want to do anything to get the final 25% of worldwide desktop marketshare off XP and on to anything else. Thousand of comments on their 8.1 thread but why would anyone repeatedly delete run cmd slmgr/xpr on a so called permantly activated and illegal copy on an OS? Because its not activated, its not illegal and it is just Microsoft doing everything possible to convert everyone forward, but more illegally, they hate XP to the point that they force companies to drop support, where it need-not-be, in trade for advanced inside information to companies like MSI that play ball. 

Sorry Sir, your 2003 Honda Accord is no longer supported... imagine that!

XP is hunted and hated.... for one great reason alone. It is one great operating system.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing missing here. How is Microsoft supposed to support product without new product to sell?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Corday has hit the nail on the head and if you buy an automobile you don't expect to receive free maintenance and upgrades on it for the rest of your life. The fact that MS now provides free security and maintenance upgrades for as long as they do is impressive. In the early days of PC computing bug fixes were oftentimes released as new versions that you had to pay for.

I really don't understand all this trashing of Windows 8.x. I think that most of it is done by people who know relatively little about computers and never really have used it but only have heard others trash it so want to be part of the crowd.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

I am 66 years young so my patience is on the short side. Anyway after using XP pro for 10+ years I picked up a Dell minitower windows 8.1.
I was very frustrated for a few days, sent off a message to Microsoft, advised them to Water board the folks that designed 8.1, and got a friendly reply. On the third say I got the BSOD after a ITunes update and reboot. The screen said RECOVERY Your PC needs to be repaired Error code Ocx0000185, it was stuck there for a few minutes but rebooted on its own. Suddenly my mind flashed back to my Windows ME days. I called Dell anyway and they performed some driver and bios updates that took 45 minutes. It's been 5 days and I've had no other problems. 
The more I use 8.1 the easier it gets, but I must say if I had to use it in a working environment as compared to a retired one, I might have busted it up after 2 days. 
:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Nice Rant.
I'm sure there are some guys out there that want to hold onto Windows 98 or DOS for that matter, but the world keeps evolving. 
Eventually, you will not be able to install any new hardware, or software, as it will no longer support XP. 
@Oldtreker, I'm your age as some of the other mods on here are, if you install Classicshell it will ease your frustration. It will look and feel like Windows 7 (eg) give you the Start button and All Programs list etc.


----------

